# Master Tamotsu Miyahira showing applications



## TaiChiTJ (May 28, 2016)

I had absolutely no idea there was a "Kung Fu Applications and Chin-na" site on Facebook. A friend of mine sent this to me.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 29, 2016)

He sure likes beating on that guy.

appears to be a bit of karate mixed in there.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (May 29, 2016)

I was hoping you might chime in and offer a comment, Xue Sheng.

Its amazing how Tai Chi players interpret the postures in so many different ways. At about 0:13 - 0:15 that appears to be a throw derived from Yang's Brush Knee and Push posture tossing the guy off to the side. Honestly, I had never thought about it like that. And the next demo is him thwacking the guy in the side of the neck with the same posture.

Not sure if that's in the latest Official Wushu Duanwei Exam!  (lol)


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 29, 2016)

The thing about taiji applications is that every posture has multiple apps.

Tamotsu Miyahira

his apps look solid, but I can tell you right now my sifu would say he is using to much force


----------



## TaiChiTJ (May 29, 2016)

Yes.

Without question the master hand at TCC achieves with much more subtlety.


----------



## clfsean (May 30, 2016)

Trick he is from Japan, learned in mainland China & lives in Okinawa where you will be "examined" if warranted. He's making it work. He also does a couple of other different systems with the energy is a little more overt.

I'm not stepping in to point out he's incorrect or different than I happened to learn.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Jun 1, 2016)

clfsean said:


> He's making it work.




 Yes, that is always a good thing!


----------

